# Índice de proyectos -  Audio: pequeña señal



## Dano

Para mantener mejor ordenado el foro, ahora la información destacada está disponible en la wiki.

Bienvenido al wiki de Foros de Electrónica [Witronica]

Allí tienen los temas que antes estaban aca, y mucho mas.

Saludos


----------



## juanma

Es muy buena tu idea Dano.

Podriamos dejar los links aca con el titulo y vos lo editas en tu mensaje agregandolos. Despues borras el otro mensaje, de manera que no se llene tanto y estemos en la misma de que hay 76 pagina de un post.

Me explico, es decir, que solo este tu mensaje en el post.


----------



## MFK08

control de tonos con lm1036

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-tonos-lm1036-15039/


----------



## Tyranitar

*Good,very good!!*


----------



## Fogonazo

Dano dijo:
			
		

> ....Se aceptan todo tipo de sugerencias
> 
> Saludos



¿ Y por que no lo agregas a la Wiki ?

Bienvenido al wiki de Foros de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## Selkir

Yo propongo poner el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/. Me parece un proyecto muy interesante.


----------



## ehbressan

Aca les paso 3 pre de phono, uno discreto y los otros 2 con opamp:
http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_preamplificador_riaa.php
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota01.htm
http://www.lcardaba.com/projects/amp_fono/amp_fono.htm


----------

